# Screeching!



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

My Fiance's 1 year old Conure refuses to stop screeching I know they are suppose to screech a few times a day but he does it all the time especially when we're eating dinner at the table, we've tried covering him over and ignoring him but nothing seems to work, it probably doesn't help that his mum feeds him when he does screech my fiance does tell her to stop but she doesn't listen!


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

The answers simple. Don't buy a Conure if you want piece and quiet. There very noisey in the wild and very noisey in captivity. You just cannot expect them to limit themselves to fit in with your lifestyle.


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

Paul Dunham said:


> The answers simple. Don't buy a Conure if you want piece and quiet. There very noisey in the wild and very noisey in captivity. You just cannot expect them to limit themselves to fit in with your lifestyle.


i know they are noisey i was jst asking if there is any way of quieting him down but this thread doesnt matter any more


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Pop&Ted said:


> i know they are noisey i was jst asking if there is any way of quieting him down but this thread doesnt matter any more


*Sorry i can't be of any help.But please don't be disheartend by one persons comment.I'm sure there are members that can help.*


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I know this is a bit different but we had a cockatiel who used to screech all the time. It was mainly to do with her hormones as she used to mate with objects in the cage as well as screech. We reduced her daylight hours and avoided taking her out of the cage for attention when she was in a screechy mood.
Whenever she was quiet we would take her out and make a fuss of her so she learnt she didnt need to make noise to get her attention.
Dont know if this will work for your bird but worth a try!


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

When he screeches then you need to leave the room and don't come back in untill he's quite. Don't speak to him or anything as that is giving him attention, even if your shouting or telling him off. Your OH's mum needs to stop feeding him when he does it, this is rewarding him for it and may make the habbit harder to break. Feeding times for birds is a social/flock time, which is why he may be doing it more then. Try putting in a bowl of fresh fruit/veg when your about to eat to see if that helps. With our bird she has a small bowl that she has on the table with us. She will try to take stuff off our plate, but soon gives up and eats her own.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Sorry i can't be of any help.But please don't be disheartend by one persons comment.I'm sure there are members that can help.*


This was not meant to be a negative answer. Merely a statement of fact.
Yes there are many reasons, some seasonal, some behavioural and some just plainly learnt.
The fact remains even after behavioural training, this species will be noisy and should never have been recommended to you as a pet if this noise is an issue.
These Conures are often sold to the unsuspecting animal lovers and eventually moved from one owner to the next only to be neglected when people become fed up with them.
I know it's an old cliche, but do your research before you buy. Too many people fall in love and buy an animal without realising what they have undertaken. Christmas puppies being the perfect example.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Paul Dunham said:


> This was not meant to be a negative answer. Merely a statement of fact.
> Yes there are many reasons, some seasonal, some behavioural and some just plainly learnt.
> The fact remains even after behavioural training, this species will be noisy and should never have been recommended to you as a pet if this noise is an issue.
> These Conures are often sold to the unsuspecting animal lovers and eventually moved from one owner to the next only to be neglected when people become fed up with them.
> I know it's an old cliche, but do your research before you buy. Too many people fall in love and buy an animal without realising what they have undertaken. Christmas puppies being the perfect example.


*It was the last part of your post i found rude,it came across as if you were talking down to them.As this is a pet forum where people come to ask for advice then imo replying in such a way sounded hurtful, and it "seems" the OP has been offended.Doing all the research still will not guarantee you will not have some problems arise.*


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello Janice,

The reply was meant informative and not hurtful. You are quite right research does not guarantee a problem free future. But in the case of this species it is very common knowledge they are noisy. I have been around animals since I was a very young child an have witnessed a great deal of abuse and neglect. sometimes when you have a black and white issue, you have to be blunt for the sake of the animal. To be otherwise will probably lead to more suffering. The owners feeling are secondary to the welfare of the animal.


----------



## Pop&Ted (Jan 21, 2010)

so basically you're saying i'm neglecting my animal! we are not neglecting him he comes out he has fresh food and water, we play and interact with him the noise is NOT a problem but i did read they were ONLY suppose to screech a couple of times a day and he seems to be doing a lot more than that and after a while yes it does hurt your ears that is why i was enquiring whether there were any methods to try and quieten him down, so in future please do not jump the gun and make sure you have the whole story before you start to accuse people of neglecting their pets!

and some of kiwis background is he as you described in one of your posts has been handed around before we had him some woman kept him in a shed that's neglect!

and thank you Janice for trying to help put my point across


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry, I never said anything of the sort. It's obvious you are very caring animal lovers. I was just pointing out that conures in captivity have a raw deal and are often move from one home to another. And that isn't fair on the animal. 
Yes there are methods which I have come across which do work to reduce noise. But also can have other negative effects too. I knew one guy who created a sin bin for his bird whenever it got noisy. Soon as it started the bird went into a room on his own with no treats and missed out on its evening treat too. Eventually over time the bird learnt to keep quieter because she didn't want to go in the sin bin.
This would only work for a very sociable bird. It could backfire if you have a birds which prefers their own company.
Birds are like children. If they are doing something you don't want them to do, then something negative has to happen to discourage them from that behaviour. Same for the reverse, if they do something good, then reward them. They don't understand English, they learn by example.


----------

